# Help needed, newly diagnosed bad side effects



## Joanne Bell (Mar 12, 2017)

My 16 year old daughter Sophie was diagnosed Tuesday with diabetes. When Sophie injects her insulin that she has to have before every meal (novorapid) after a few mins she feels a little sick and dizzy ! This isn't nice for her but she can cope. However when she injects her long acting insulin (tresiba) within minutes she feels extremely sick, dizzy, goes clammy and sweating. It's makes her feel so out of it. Her face also feels odd, achey across the forehead and under eye sockets and numb on the cheeks and she has pains in her stomach This lasts for a good 2 hours. She was asked to go to hospital to be monitored while she experienced this. Now initially on her obs it made her blood pressure shoot through the roof but all other obs like heart rate etc stayed ok. They're trying to say it's just like she is having a panic attack because if she was having a reaction to the insulin there would be a rash or she would be struggling to breathe. Sophie isn't stressed or worried about injecting and surely if she was worrying about injecting it would happen at every injection and she would be panicking before the injection not just after!!!!!! I'm not convinced !!!! And hate seeing her like this! She isn't a drama queen who seeks attention. I'm at a loss what to do !!!! Do you have any advice for us and information on Tresiba. Is it possible these are just awful side effects and would she be better changing to a different one? I'm just upset they think it's not the injection causing it. Thank you In advance Joanne


----------



## grovesy (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome. Other than contacting your Diabetes team i have nothing to suggest.
I know we have at least one member who takes one of the animal insulin. So it is possible to have reactions.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 12, 2017)

I would defo get in touch with your team, I felt dizzy when doing my injections to start with but the feeling soon wore off in a week or so, as for Tresiba I can't comment on any other basal insulin as I was put straight onto Tresiba, it has a much flatter profile than the others so people are less likely to hypo during the night supposed to be I would certainly phone your team in the morning and ask about it as this must be horrible for both you and your daughter x


----------



## Joanne Bell (Mar 12, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I would defo get in touch with your team, I felt dizzy when doing my injections to start with but the feeling soon wore off in a week or so, as for Tresiba I can't comment on any other basal insulin as I was put straight onto Tresiba, it has a much flatter profile than the others so people are less likely to hypo during the night supposed to be I would certainly phone your team in the morning and ask about it as this must be horrible for both you and your daughter x


I've called the on call Diabetic nurse and she will ask the diabetic consultant tomorrow what could be causing her to be so ill, but she was also saying it could be a panic attack/ anxiety but I don't see how it can be. We are currently on the children's ward having more observations done and even the nurse looking after us agrees it's not anxiety. Just hope they sort this soon and just put her onto a different long acting insulin


----------



## grovesy (Mar 12, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Joanne Bell (Mar 12, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Good luck.


Thank you x


----------



## Ljc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Joanne. I hope they find out what is causing this soon.  I can only imagine how worried you must be.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2017)

As others have said seen your DSN. I have had T1 for more than 50yrs with no effects like that Good luck finding an answer i


----------



## Joanne Bell (Mar 13, 2017)

Well the diabetic team decided to humour us !!! They're still convinced it can't be the tresiba insulin causing all her symptoms and must be anxiety !!!! Well they gave us lantis today and guess bloody what !!!!! No nausea, no dizziness, no numb areas in face, no headache, no stomach pain, no feeling clammy and sweating !!!! So anxiety is it???? I think bloody not! Glad I pushed for them to listen to me and change her meds !! The short term insulin was making her sick and dizzy but not as much as the tresiba and that's made with the same preservatives but wasnt half as bad !! But I will be demanding that they also swap that one soon too !!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2017)

A lot of NHS staff don't understand diabetes. Not all but quite a lot.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 15, 2017)

Joanne Bell said:


> Well the diabetic team decided to humour us !!! They're still convinced it can't be the tresiba insulin causing all her symptoms and must be anxiety !!!! Well they gave us lantis today and guess bloody what !!!!! No nausea, no dizziness, no numb areas in face, no headache, no stomach pain, no feeling clammy and sweating !!!! So anxiety is it???? I think bloody not! Glad I pushed for them to listen to me and change her meds !! The short term insulin was making her sick and dizzy but not as much as the tresiba and that's made with the same preservatives but wasnt half as bad !! But I will be demanding that they also swap that one soon too !!


Good for you JB. Power to you !


----------



## abjoseph65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Joanne Bell said:


> My 16 year old daughter Sophie was diagnosed Tuesday with diabetes. When Sophie injects her insulin that she has to have before every meal (novorapid) after a few mins she feels a little sick and dizzy ! This isn't nice for her but she can cope. However when she injects her long acting insulin (tresiba) within minutes she feels extremely sick, dizzy, goes clammy and sweating. It's makes her feel so out of it. Her face also feels odd, achey across the forehead and under eye sockets and numb on the cheeks and she has pains in her stomach This lasts for a good 2 hours. She was asked to go to hospital to be monitored while she experienced this. Now initially on her obs it made her blood pressure shoot through the roof but all other obs like heart rate etc stayed ok. They're trying to say it's just like she is having a panic attack because if she was having a reaction to the insulin there would be a rash or she would be struggling to breathe. Sophie isn't stressed or worried about injecting and surely if she was worrying about injecting it would happen at every injection and she would be panicking before the injection not just after!!!!!! I'm not convinced !!!! And hate seeing her like this! She isn't a drama queen who seeks attention. I'm at a loss what to do !!!! Do you have any advice for us and information on Tresiba. Is it possible these are just awful side effects and would she be better changing to a different one? I'm just upset they think it's not the injection causing it. Thank you In advance Joanne



I was switched from Levimir to Tresiba and I feel the same ugly feelings. Fatigue is awful. Nausea...headaches...I agreed to try a lower does with my Dr. But I can't continue this...its making it impossible to function. The drug works to lower sugar but the side effects are not worth it. I even did a gradual dose. And its been a week and I am up to 60 units and want to go back to my old meds. This is insane? Why do we have to be guinea pigs? I can't even go to work. 
Ann...frustrated in usa


----------



## abjoseph65 (Sep 5, 2017)

Joanne Bell said:


> Well the diabetic team decided to humour us !!! They're still convinced it can't be the tresiba insulin causing all her symptoms and must be anxiety !!!! Well they gave us lantis today and guess bloody what !!!!! No nausea, no dizziness, no numb areas in face, no headache, no stomach pain, no feeling clammy and sweating !!!! So anxiety is it???? I think bloody not! Glad I pushed for them to listen to me and change her meds !! The short term insulin was making her sick and dizzy but not as much as the tresiba and that's made with the same preservatives but wasnt half as bad !! But I will be demanding that they also swap that one soon too !!





Its the Tresiba. I am convinced. Its happening to me as well. Awful stuff to make us feel like this.


----------

